# Lacie d2 120Gb HD won't start up. Help!



## streckenplan (Apr 18, 2009)

First, I want to apologize if this problem has already been addressed.  I couldn't find it though.  Anyway I just used the HD for the first time in months, encountered the same problem on SIX different MAC laptops:

- the blue light comes on, does not flicker, just stays on.
- disk not spinning up/starting up.  
- doesn't mount either.  
- I checked the Firewire cable, even used a different one - no change.  
- I then plugged in my iPod via Firewire, to see if that port on my computer was fualty. The iPod DID work.
- Apple System Profiler detects an "Unknown Device"
- Green Light on Power Supply box is on.
- There is an odd hum that wasn't present before coming from power supply.  

I am really hoping it is just the power supply!!!  I have been reading that some of these power boxes can die but still provide enough power to illuminate the blue light, but not the HD itself.

Thanks in advance for your help everyone.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 18, 2009)

It certainly sounds like a power supply issue. It's possible more extensive damage has been done to the drive, but I wouldn't panic at this point. Check your warranty with Lacie; you may be able to get a replacement power supply shipped to you. Otherwise, buy a new one, probably for $10-$20. In the meantime, don't try using your power supply again.

The power supply can certainly fail and still power parts of the device, or provide spotty power to the whole thing. All hard drives use both 5-volt and 12-volt power. The LED would probably be on the 5V rail, while the drive motor would be on the 12V. So it sounds like you might be getting 5V power but no 12V power.

I've had a similar problem with my Lacie drive, actually. It just happened recently and I haven't even bought a new power supply yet, but I'm pretty sure that's it. Every time a power supply has died on me, it's started making a whining/humming noise first, and then after the next time I'd unplug it, it would stop working (but continue to light up and make that noise, and still power something at least briefly). Seems to match the situation you describe.

Naturally, if you have any similar Lacie drives, check if they use the same kind of power supply. It's unlikely, though. Like most companies, Lacie just loves changing their connectors for no good reason.


----------



## streckenplan (Apr 18, 2009)

That's great, thanks for the tip.  I will be sure to let you know the result.  I just hope I can maybe find a friend with the same power supply.  Wouldn't want to buy one only to find out the isn't the actual problem!  Regardless I thank you again.  Cheers!


----------



## JerryPittsburgh (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi. I've read in other forums of others having the same experience I did ... and this might be what you're seeing. For some reason (bad engineering?) the power supplied through the USB cable is insufficient for the drive. Even with the extra USB cable supplied with my LaCie Mobile Drive (to supply it with the power from two USB connections), the drive mounts only 10-20% of the time. 

One suggestion LaCie support offered is purchasing a separate AC power supply cord (which I have not tried, hesitant to throw good money after bad). Another encouraging suggestion from them was taking it back for a refund.

I hope you have better luck -- and that your drive is still under warranty! -- but I have found no resolution to the problem, and the drive is worthless on my G4 desktop Mac.  Sorry to bear such bad news. (It would be great if someone provides a more hopeful answer; I'll be watching.)

I had been happy with previous LaCie purchases, but I won't be buying anything more from them. :-(

Here's LaCie's FAQ page: 
http://www.lacie.com/us/support/faq/faq.htm?id=10165&os=mac


----------



## streckenplan (May 14, 2009)

Hey Everybody,

I finally was able to track down a friend with the same HD. After borrowing his power supply, I located the problem: my own power supply is fried. Good news in my opinion, the HD itself is fine and operating like normal. Just need to get a new plug.

Thanks for all the help and tips.  It's really appreciated!


----------



## ars69777 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum and decided to sign up as the above topic seems to similiar to my problem. I too have a problem presumably with Lacie power supply. My power supply lits green led when plugged and after connecting the other end to the drive the green starts to blink and the drive doesn't get any power at all. Is it fixable. Anyone tried fixing the power supply or using another with just exchanged plug to proper one.
Most power supply for this sort of devices seem to have similiar properties differing by the plug type.
Any suggestion would be appreciated.
Artur


----------



## nytbookreview (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi - widely reported Lacie failures on power supply. Lacie support home page shows how to  identify which power you have.  With the volume of information on this power problem you'd think they would have an on-line replacement process versus a phone call Mon-Friday especially when my product is registered with them etc.  
Off to purchase a different device and hope that a new power supply works to get all my pics off my drive.  

ID POWER SUPPLY 
http://www.lacie.com/support/faq/faq.htm?faqid=10564 
best
nytbookreview


----------

